# 60+ Gun Raffle



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I have some 60+ gun Raffle tickets if anyone's interested.
They raffle off 60 guns and then add more in more than the minimum tickets get sold. 
You also get Food and Drinks.
May 2nd Yankee Lake Ballroom Yankee Lake (Brookfield), Ohio
I'll even take PayPal and mail you your ticket if you want.
Email or message me [email protected]
For a list of guns and previous years winners go to 
trumbullsportsman.com


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Price of tickets?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

dogboy said:


> Price of tickets?



Says 20$ on the ticket 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you have to be present to win??


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishintechnician said:


> Do you have to be present to win??


No , per ticket


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm turning them in Next week let me know if your interested.
I'll be up at Port Clinton Saturday and Sunday.


----------

